# can I live on this?



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

I have been offered a job in CDMX. It is an interesting job and just maybe I can work on my dissertation en _el Estado de México_ concurrently. The salary is 50K pesos per month (_bruto_). Can one live on this in CDMX? It seems like "nice" apartments cost _un ojo de la cara_.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

xolo said:


> I have been offered a job in CDMX. It is an interesting job and just maybe I can work on my dissertation en _el Estado de México_ concurrently. The salary is 50K pesos per month (_bruto_). Can one live on this in CDMX? It seems like "nice" apartments cost _un ojo de la cara_.


No one can tell you that. It depends on your life style. But many could live very well on much less than that in Mexico City. For perspective, that income would put you at the top of the top 10% of incomes in Mexico. The average for the top 10% was about $46,700 in 2014 according to this study.

http://photos.state.gov/libraries/mexico/310329/april2014/2014_01_Standard-of-Living.pdf


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

thank you! I know it is a good salary, but Mexico is expensive!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

xolo said:


> thank you! I know it is a good salary, but Mexico is expensive!


Unless you insist on living in a posh neighborhood and eat out all the time, Mexico City is not that expensive. The salary you mention sounds like a fortune to me!


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

Thank you Isla, that helps a lot! thank you!


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

My main fear is the cost of renting a place to live. The office would be near the angel of independence and I don't have a good idea of what a 2 bedroom rental would cost. I sure don't want to commute far.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

xolo said:


> My main fear is the cost of renting a place to live. The office would be near the angel of independence and I don't have a good idea of what a 2 bedroom rental would cost. I sure don't want to commute far.


I live near the Angel. I pay $5000 a month to rent a very small one-bedroom apartment. Unfortunately, except for my small building, the rents in this area are going up and up, so if you want to live here, you'll have to pay between $10,000 to $20,000 a month.


----------

